# Blue smoke on decel after boost



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

I was informed at H2O that when I let off after boosting, I get a decent amount of blue smoke coming from my exhaust on decel.

- Compression shows 185-190 psi across all 6 as of 2 weeks ago. Plugs were normal.
- Doesn't smoke any other time
- Turbo is a journal bearing PTE6262, no restrictor



Based on this, I'm assuming I'm the latest victim of the journal bearing Precisions? I guess if I pull the downpipe and find oil, I have my answer - for those that have been there, how quick is the turn around at Precision?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

While I run a holset, and its a 16v vs a vr6, mine does it on occasion. I know my pressure and drain size is well within specs so I know its not an oiling issue.

Pretty sure its just due to a high vacuum situation


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

Maybe, I'd just feel better if it didn't. :laugh:


It's not enough smoke for me to ever see in the mirror, and I don't even know if it does it all the time so I'll just wait until if/when it gets worse to take action...


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

djsheijkdfj said:


> Maybe, I'd just feel better if it didn't. :laugh:
> 
> 
> It's not enough smoke for me to ever see in the mirror, and I don't even know if it does it all the time so I'll just wait until if/when it gets worse to take action...


How long ago was the engine built?

It's normal to see some blue smoke when seals and gaskets are settling into place after a new build.

But you can check if you're burning oil in the cylinders by driving along, lift off and then give it a punch with the throttle to see if you get a blue cloud. It's sometimes a symptom of an engine needing valve stem seals.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

It has ~15,000 miles on it. I mentioned the compression results, it pulls great vacuum as well, so that rules out the rings for me. It doesn't puff anything on startup, so the valve seals seem unlikely as well. That, combined with the plugs always looking fine leads me to believe it's coming in from the turbine when/if it burns.

Another thing that crossed my mind is my drain line, I need to re-route it to the back side of the axle, instead of bending down between the axle and block.


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

djsheijkdfj said:


> It has ~15,000 miles on it. I mentioned the compression results, it pulls great vacuum as well, so that rules out the rings for me. It doesn't puff anything on startup, so the valve seals seem unlikely as well. That, combined with the plugs always looking fine leads me to believe it's coming in from the turbine when/if it burns.
> 
> Another thing that crossed my mind is my drain line, I need to re-route it to the back side of the axle, instead of bending down between the axle and block.


Are you running a charcoal canister?

I think if it isn't spewing smoke and you aren't having to top up oil every 1000 miles it's nothing to worry about.

Worth checking the turbo outlet pipe and downpipe for oil just in case but it sounds like it's nothing major.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

No, I took it out.

It's going through a quart or a little more every ~4,000 miles, but I also have a slight leak from the oil pan.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

djsheijkdfj said:


> Based on this, I'm assuming I'm the latest victim of the journal bearing Precisions? I guess if I pull the downpipe and find oil, I have my answer - for those that have been there, how quick is the turn around at Precision?


1-2 Wks max. :thumbup:

If you do determine it to be your turbo, try increasing the drain diameter as well when you reinstall.


----------



## MRosier (Sep 17, 2006)

I have a journal bearing PTE, just the t3/t4 60 trim that comes with kinetics stage 1. it basically smoked out of the box. I bought the kit brand new. I did brand new oem pistons, rings, bearings, HG, and valve stem seals at the same time. I would get blue smoke out the tail pipe when revving after the car was warm, and although I couldnt see smoke in the rearview while driving, I had my gf drive it and I had her go down a hill, downshift into 3rd and stay off the gas and a 10ft trail of smoke just poured out. So I did the valve stems AGAIN (waste of time) and after nearly 3 months of tooling around with oil levels/weights, trying this and that, wasting time and money- I took the turbo kit off completely. And what do you know, no smoke! By this time I might of had 4k miles on the new internals and turbo and still well under the precision 1 yr warranty. 

I contacted cts turbo whom i purchased the kit from, they were very kind and contacted pte and obtained a claim # for me at which point I could send my turbo in. A couple days later I got a call from PTE and was informed it had arrived, and when my turbo was next in line and torn apart they would call me with what they found, and give me an estimate on costs. Got another call a couple days later and of course they said it wasnt under warranty because it was clearly not a manufacturer defect, and told me it would be $360+return shipping. They said that oil contamination is what caused the scored bearings, damaged turbine/compressor wheels, and seals. I ran the supplied oil restrictor from day 1 also. What a bunch of BS. I ended up paying for it just so I could get the damn thing back and get on with my life. Got it back a few more days later. Overall good turn around time and good communication the whole time so I give them props for that. The turbo was nicely packaged and clean, looked brand new, very professional job. Installed it a day later and put about 1500 miles on it since, and no more smoke. Hopefully it holds up.  good luck!

and just a side note, I also have my drain line ran between the axle and block and although it is very steep and vertical, it has proven to work well and not the cause of my blue smoke. if you dont have a restrictor, definitely try that first you might get lucky.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

I checked all my plugs, all 6 look good. My next step will be to change the drain setup, I have a feeling that's most of the problem.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

MRosier said:


> They said that oil contamination is what caused the scored bearings, damaged turbine/compressor wheels, and seals. I ran the supplied oil restrictor from day 1 also. What a bunch of BS.
> 
> and just a side note, I also have my drain line ran between the axle and block and although it is very steep and vertical, it has proven to work well and not the cause of my blue smoke. if you dont have a restrictor, definitely try that first you might get lucky.





If you can get away without running a restrictor that is the route you want to take. If it is found (by your admission) that you used a restrictor that makes Precision very hesitant to honor their warrantee (a bit conflicting as some kits, such as your are even supplied with a restrictor). This restrictor & journal bearing topic is another one that we have beat to death but again if you can avoid running one by doing all other steps to enhance the oil flow then that is the direction you want to take. 

Precision always have stated when I have talked to them to run as large a drain as possible, use a -3 feed (which is having a similar effect as a restictor anyway so I don't fully comprehend their logic here), do not use a restrictor. 

I understand that some guys have done the drain rerouting and enlargened the diameter too. If at this point the only thing that stops the smoking is the use of a restrictor then that is permissible. Honestly a -12 drain is the minimum to consider with their turbos if you can fit it(I have got away with -10 drains before on their turbos but this is probably not something you want to try or do prolonged).

They also need to stop with that "oil contamination" BS. I'm all for their turbos (running them on different cars right now) and they make good power, spool well etc, however they need to make their seals a bit more robust.




djsheijkdfj said:


> I checked all my plugs, all 6 look good. My next step will be to change the drain setup, I have a feeling that's most of the problem.


Step up to a -12 or -14, just consider that you are running a Holset! Seriously though, you want to avoid limiting oil to the turbo and instead maximize oil from the turbo.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a 6261 and i have the same issue, on decell i get oil smoke. So i did some oil pressure tests and found that i was giving the turbo over 120+psi on decell. that is no good. The Precision turbos like lower psi but love high volume. Go figure. I run this on my High comp 16v. I switched my feed line from the filter housing to the back of the head, where the Oil temp plug is. No more smoke. It still gets lots of flow just not the high pressure.


----------



## 95GOLFIIIJOSH (Aug 13, 2007)

Could just be blow by... it is turbod 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## 95GOLFIIIJOSH (Aug 13, 2007)

Could just be blow by... it is turbod .. show me a turbod car that dosent smoke a little

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------

